

Quit my job to make this iPad app - Amplifind

I use Soundcloud and Grooveshark, right?  Well I had to swap between apps all the time to listen to my songs and it was annoying.<p>This app makes use of the APIs from these services to stream music, all within the one app.<p>Currently we support Spotify, Grooveshark, Soundcloud and iTunes.<p>Currently iPad only.  Here are some codes, please post if you want more!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tokn.co&#x2F;n3bfdvew<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tokn.co&#x2F;0kj27mh2<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tokn.co&#x2F;k87s4jk9<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tokn.co&#x2F;qwyu6w5v<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tokn.co&#x2F;2dgyugap<p>P.s. What other services would you like to see supported?  Direct link to our site: www.amplifindapp.com
======
morrisirrom
Hey guys, I'm Matt Brown, one of the 2 programmers on this project. Simon and
I met at 2K Marin on Bioshock 2, and met up about 9 months ago to team up on
this project. We spent about 9 months working on it, and our budget was around
5k--we're extremely proud of what we were able to do with those constraints
and are continuing to improve the app daily.

We love all the music on the web these days, but were frustrated with how bad
the music playing experience was--having to constantly switch between
websites, so we made Amplifind! We would love to hear your feedback in the
comments below!

~~~
Amplifind
Nice to meet you!!! :P

------
dbond
Looks good, nice to see spotify integration in an app. Though I'm curious as
to how you're getting around section 3.3 of the libspotify (assuming its use)
terms of use, or if you didn't know about that then I'm here to throw a
warning at you...

    
    
      3.3 You may not sell the Application, charge Users for 
      use of the Application or otherwise derive any income 
      from Users’ use of the Application, such as through e-commerce 
      initiated via the Application or the sale of any advertising, 
      sponsorships or promotions on the Application itself.
    

Not trying to be that guy, but having your spotify streaming access revoked
could leave you with some angry customers :)

There are also some smaller clauses in there that may restrict the streaming
from multiple providers. These terms don't seem to be based on any kind of
logical reason though.

~~~
morrisirrom
It requires Premium spotify membership to make use of those features.

~~~
dbond
If you haven't spoken to spotify about this you might want to double check
that, any usage of libspotify requires premium, these terms still apply.

------
ammmir
looks nice! similar to my Mac app CloudPlay -
[http://cloudplay.fm](http://cloudplay.fm) \- love that you guys have
visualizations!

are you aware that spotify and grooveshark require special agreements for
commercial use? even rdio forbids any kind of monetization through their API:
[https://twitter.com/rdioapi/status/388019290538266624](https://twitter.com/rdioapi/status/388019290538266624)

~~~
morrisirrom
Yes we are aware and have been in communication with all services involved.

------
paulhauggis
This looks like a great app.

How are you going to make money? How much money do you have in the bank to
support yourself?

------
fuddle
Nice icon! I thought the iTunes app screenshots are a bit dull, they could do
a better job of "selling" the app.

------
jason_slack
FYI, all the codes are taken

~~~
morrisirrom
pm me if you want a code, we have a couple more

------
willimholte
Took the first code, am excited to try it out.

Why go iPad first?

~~~
Amplifind
Good question!

Well, part of it was selfishness. We wanted to make a visualizer and the
iPhone is not a good platform for that.

Secondly, I had experience with XCode and OpenGL and Cocoa.

As a bonus, we figured that there were more iOS tablets and less piracy, but
we could be wrong on that one. :)

~~~
willimholte
Makes sense, thanks.

I use iTunes Match and have quite a bit of music on my computer and my phone,
so it doesn't often occur to me to listen on my iPad. However, when I do, I
exclusively stream, so this might actually be the perfect fit for me. Will let
you know when I try it out.

~~~
Amplifind
Also please let me know how long it takes to open when you load.... We have an
issue with large library parse times... If you get a blank screen for more
than a few seconds please time it and let me know how long it takes. We need
to put this initial loading/library prep into a new thread.

~~~
willimholte
Good news: loaded in ~2 seconds. Bad news: interface seems to not work at all.
(I'm using iPad 2, with iOS 7.0.2)

~~~
Amplifind
Frozen interface? Nothing worked?

